# Reena



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My beloved little dog died yesterday. She had been unwell for a month and ironically had a reassuring heart scan on 3rd August. Dental work and x-rays were planned for today.
Her blood results show that she died of acute liver failure, cause unknown. Over the last few days she became sicker and sicker, by yesterday she was moribund and the only option was euthanasia.
I am heartbroken . We were given her 8 years ago, a retired breeding show dog. She was the most wonderful pet, so loyal and loving, she loved to be close to me and would spend hours snoozing next to my heart.








Her love was so pure and uncomplicated, part of me has been taken away. I miss her so much. She was like a hot water bottle in the winter!
We took her to the pet crematorium yesterday, she will be cremated today or tomorrow and her ashes returned at the weekend.
Although I've cried buckets writing this I'm treasuring the memories. We bought her a stroller 6 years ago when she had spinal surgery and she loved going in it when she wasn't well enough for walkies
This is one of my favourite photos. The stroller was also her 'safe space' , she was a shy, timid little dog but able to cope away from big tramply feet!
Another little furry angel has crossed Rainbow Bridge. RIP my little sweetheart,


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh I so sorry to hear this. Its heartbreaking . What a sweet dog she was. Sleep well, Reena. 😢


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry. RIP Reena


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this, Reena was a big part of the forum and a special little dog. Hope you’re all managing ok.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

That’s a lovely picture of you both I hope Bobby is bringing you some comfort. Look after yourself xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My heart goes out to you 😢

So many happy memories for you to cling to at this darkest of times.

Take care x

Run free dear Reena!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

What a lovely pic of you both. Take care of yourself and take comfort from your memories of happier times with Reena, sending hugs from me and licks and kisses from Dan x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh @SusieRainbow I can't believe I am reading this..my heart goes out to you.
I haven't been around much if at all due to work. Am so sorry I missed Reena was unwell.

If there is anything I can do, please don't be afraid to ask. Love to you 

Run free beautiful Reena


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

So sorry to hear this @SusieRainbow 

Run free with the Angels at the bridge sweet Reena


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

So sorry to read this @SusieRainbow she definitely was a special little dog who you gave a wonderful forever home to when she needed someone.

Take care of yourself and while it hurts like hell, comfort will come in knowing you did good by her always.

Be assured that my Monty is waiting for her to share in his ever overflowing bowls of favourite foods xx


----------



## tristy (5 mo ago)

her love was so pure and uncomplicated...........that says it all, I think that's why we love our dogs so much. 
Can I tell you about a few weeks after our pekinese died, one night my OH was shouting out her name in his sleep, so I woke him up , he was in quite a state. He was still sleepy explaining to me that he was calling to Ellie and she was ignoring him and carried on playing with all the other dogs, but the thing was he couldn't get across to her. I just said to him she's already over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

What a beautiful picture of you both.Thank goodness she found you,some things are just meant to be.Thinking of you at this sad time and sending you comfort and very best wishes.Maci sends you a gentle little woof from another stroller user X


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

So sorry to read this. Reena was a very special little dog indeed and you gave her a wonderful life. RIP Reena x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear this.

RIP sweet Reena.


----------



## bluesunbeam (Oct 21, 2021)

Condolences on the passing of your dear little companion SusieRainbow.
RIP sweet Reena.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Such sad and tragic news SR I am deeply sorry for your loss. RIP beautiful girl knowing you are loved to the moon and back xx


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

So sorry to read this sad news, my thoughts are with you x.


----------



## Little paws (7 mo ago)

It’s a lovely photo of you both. My heart goes out to you. Take care of yourself x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss. She always sounded like such a special little girl. RIP Reena.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

What a lovely photo and tribute to such a special little girl.

So sorry for your loss @SusieRainbow.


----------



## Emlar (Sep 29, 2020)

So sorry for your loss ❤


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh gosh, I am so so sorry, run free Reena ❤


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your lovely kind thoughts and words. I shed tears every time I read through this thread but they are healing tears.
Every one of your comments is treasured and loved as was Reena.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no I'm so sorry @SusieRainbow {{{hug}}}


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So incredibly sorry to hear this, sleep tight Reena knowing you were so loved x


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh I'm so so sorry to hear this. Reena was such a lovely girl, how much she meant came over in all your posts about her. Thinking of you x


----------



## philipo f (5 mo ago)

SusieRainbow said:


> My beloved little dog died yesterday. She had been unwell for a month and ironically had a reassuring heart scan on 3rd August. Dental work and x-rays were planned for today.
> Her blood results show that she died of acute liver failure, cause unknown. Over the last few days she became sicker and sicker, by yesterday she was moribund and the only option was euthanasia.
> I am heartbroken . We were given her 8 years ago, a retired breeding show dog. She was the most wonderful pet, so loyal and loving, she loved to be close to me and would spend hours snoozing next to my heart.
> View attachment 576709
> ...


Truly sorry for your loss i know you will treasure her in your heart.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

How are you @SusieRainbow ?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> How are you @SusieRainbow ?


Thank you so much for asking!
I'm varying from tears to numbness and a feeling of disbelief. Lots of 'what ifs' going through my mind. How did it go from a painful paw to death from liver failure in 3weeks? Where the hell did the liver failure come from? There are no answers but I can't help wondering.
The vets and nurses were wonderful, so kind and unhurried, answered all our questions as best they could and treated Reena with respect and tenderness.
I know and appreciate that her pain and suffering has ended but just long to see her little face asking to be picked up for a cuddle which happened several times a day. My arms feel empty.
Bobby, bless him. is his usual happy little self though maybe a bit more clingy with his Dad, he's not been an only dog before.
We have Reena's ashes back and will put them in a pot with the rose we bought this afternoon.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Thank you so much for asking!
> I'm varying from tears to numbness and a feeling of disbelief. Lots of 'what ifs' going through my mind. How did it go from a painful paw to death from liver failure in 3weeks? Where the hell did the liver failure come from? There are no answers but I can't help wondering.
> The vets and nurses were wonderful, so kind and unhurried, answered all our questions as best they could and treated Reena with respect and tenderness.
> I know and appreciate that her pain and suffering has ended but just long to see her little face asking to be picked up for a cuddle which happened several times a day. My arms feel empty.
> ...


Im glad she is home. I think it’s natural to question things even though sometimes there is no answers. The boxers are sending kisses.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Im glad she is home. I think it’s natural to question things even though sometimes there is no answers. The boxers are sending kisses.


Sending kisses back.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Ahh, bless,I can imagine how many questions you must have but sometimes there are no answers.Life can seem cruel and she was taken too soon but from her point of view, I think she had a life with you that she could never have dreamt of before she found you.You gave her so much life and love.
Glad to hear that little Bobby is ok.It's so difficult for them to understand what has happened and to understand our sadness.I'm sure his presence will be healing for you and that he'd like to hear you talking to him about beautiful Reena and their lovely time together.
Maci sends you hugs X


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Silverpaw said:


> Ahh, bless,I can imagine how many questions you must have but sometimes there are no answers.Life can seem cruel and she was taken too soon but from her point of view, I think she had a life with you that she could never have dreamt of before she found you.You gave her so much life and love.
> Glad to hear that little Bobby is ok.It's so difficult for them to understand what has happened and to understand our sadness.I'm sure his presence will be healing for you and that he'd like to hear you talking to him about beautiful Reena and their lovely time together.
> Maci sends you hugs X


Thanks fo your lovely kind words, they mean so much!
Reena came from a loving home when she retired from breeding after her second litter, a beautiful singleton girl who is her double. Because of her shy, timid personality her breeders thought she would thrive in a pet-only home and she has! She was never short of love before we got her, just had to share it more. Her breeder cried when I phoned to tell her the sad news.
Reena really was the best gift we were ever given.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about Reena, she was a big part of PF and will be sadly missed.

Look after yourself I how hard when they leave us, but she'll always be in your heart.

Run Free lovely little girl X


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Sorry I hadn't realised that she had come from a decent home.I've know so many beautiful dogs who have been treated so badly by awful breeders and cast out when they are no longer money making machines, I wrongly assumed that that is the norm.So glad to hear that little Reena didn't have such an awful time.It sounds like she played it well though to get into the home that she really wanted!She obviously thrived with you as a proper 'pet' dog, with all the love,care and attention she could have ever wanted.The picture of her in her stroller makes my heart melt.
Please look after yourself, I can imagine how empty and hollow everything must feel without little Reena's enormous presence.I don't know what your beliefs are but I swear there are times that my previous precious dogs are around.She will certainly always be in your heart,I know from your posts just how special she was to you.
Hugs to little Bobby.I hope he's ok.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry @SusieRainbow, she was a gorgeous girl. Hope all your lovely memories bring you comfort. RIP Reena xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Silverpaw said:


> The picture of her in her stroller makes my heart melt.


Mine too! That was taken 2 weeks ago, she insisted on walking part of the way but seemed to suffer for it the next day. This was when we thought the problem was her paws.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Charity said:


> I'm so sorry @SusieRainbow, she was a gorgeous girl. Hope all your lovely memories bring you comfort. RIP Reena xx


Thanks Charity, she was such a sweet natured girl but kept Bobby in his place! He was very respectful towards her.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, @SusieRainbow. What a dear little soul she looked to be. You must be heartbroken. XX


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Calvine said:


> So sorry to hear this, @SusieRainbow. What a dear little soul she looked to be. You must be heartbroken. XX


I am, it was so quick.


----------



## karenmc (Feb 3, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. We all know how special she was to you.xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

karenmc said:


> I am so sorry to hear this sad news. We all know how special she was to you.xx


yes, she was a very special little dog, we adored her. Thank you for your kind words, they really bring us comfort.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This photo was taken 1 week before she died. She would lie there gazing at me and my heart would melt.
I can nearly manage a day without tears but they're never far away.
We got a lovely card from the vet yesterday, of course that made me cry again.
Of all the pets we've lost Reena has hit me the hardest , even more than Tango. I think it's because Reena brought out my protective instinct, she definitely needed gentle handling and keeping safe from scary footballs, rustly carrier bags and noisy children.












I'm not sure why this photo is so massive, sorry.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> This photo was taken 1 week before she died. She would lie there gazing at me and my heart would melt.
> I can nearly manage a day without tears but they're never far away.
> We got a lovely card from the vet yesterday, of course that made me cry again.
> Of all the pets we've lost Reena has hit me the hardest , even more than Tango. I think it's because Reena brought out my protective instinct, she definitely needed gentle handling and keeping safe from scary footballs, rustly carrier bags and noisy children.
> ...


Look at that little face. She had a great life with you. I hope your looking after yourself x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Look at that little face. She had a great life with you. I hope your looking after yourself x


Thank you. Bobby is looking after us, making us smile with his silly antics and giving us lots of cuddles. He's a great distraction.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm feeling a bit disturbed by the lack of closure surrounding Reena's unexpected death.
Although she'd had problems for a couple of weeks , intermittent vomiting, nausea, discomfort etc, at other times she seemed fine. Blood taken the day before she died showed her liver enzymes were off the scale, 8 weeks previously they had been slightly elevated. We didn't get the results until after she died.
What on earth could have caused such catastrophic liver failure so quickly? From what I've read it could be poisoning. I have no toxic plants in the garden and she didn't forage anyway.
Knowing won't bring her back, we didn't want a PM as she hated any intrvention and we didn't think it would serve any purpose.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I don’t know the answer, but understand what you must be feeling ☹

It can all seem to go so wrong so quickly.

Sending you a hug x


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh Susie... 
I think second-guessing and overthinking a beloved dog's passing and what might have caused it is a perfectly normal and expected part of the grieving process. 
I've lost dogs in traumatic ways and more natural ways and honestly, I obsessed like this over every one of them. It comes when you start overcoming the original shock of losing them, then you start thinking... The what ifs, the did I, didn't I, should I have... I think it's part of how we process it all.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you both. I'm really thankful that she didn't linger on in pain and helped us make that choice. 
It has made me afraid for Bobby though - more 'what ifs'.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

It must be really difficult to not be able to have a clear understanding of what happened but I think that, sadly, it's just how it is sometimes.I totally understand you not wanting a PM,I wouldn't have one on Maci,he'd hate to be away from us and it would be for our peace of mind, not his benefit. From my very limited knowledge of it, I think that acute liver failure is a condition that dogs have a very short survival rate from once it is diagnosed.Other liver conditions have a better prognosis (Maci's liver is full of nodules but,so far at least,managed with medication and diet). It must be so difficult to come to terms with.
I can understand you being concerned about Bobby but I don't think losing Reena suddenly makes him any more vulnerable.
Do you think it might help to speak to your vet about the possible causes of Reena's liver failure,if you haven't already done so,of course.
Take care of yourselves.Maci sends a gentle hug.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Silverpaw said:


> Do you think it might help to speak to your vet about the possible causes of Reena's liver failure,if you haven't already done so,of course.


I don't think talking to the vet would be helpful at the moment. She was wonderful and I trust her implicitly , I just need to accept that we'll never know the exact cause and let go. I just miss my little sweetheart so much.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm feeling a bit disturbed by the lack of closure surrounding Reena's unexpected death.
> Although she'd had problems for a couple of weeks , intermittent vomiting, nausea, discomfort etc, at other times she seemed fine. Blood taken the day before she died showed her liver enzymes were off the scale, 8 weeks previously they had been slightly elevated. We didn't get the results until after she died.
> What on earth could have caused such catastrophic liver failure so quickly? From what I've read it could be poisoning. I have no toxic plants in the garden and she didn't forage anyway.
> Knowing won't bring her back, we didn't want a PM as she hated any intrvention and we didn't think it would serve any purpose.


I felt very similar after losing Lily especially since we had seen several vets who said she was fine in the weeks leading up to her death. I constantly questioned if I could have done more. I think it is part of the grieving process. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Little paws (7 mo ago)

It’s so hard when we lose our beloved pets and even when it’s expected we question everything that happened. For you as it was so unexpected it’s even more difficult to process. Sending warm and positive vibes to you to hopefully help you through this. Take care of yourself x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks, I just can't stop crying this morning.


----------



## Little paws (7 mo ago)

It’s very hard. Just go with how you feel. It’s horrid to feel like this I know. Just take each day as it comes and do what you need, to get through these days. Take care x


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

SusieRainbow said:


> Thanks, I just can't stop crying this morning.


Ahh, bless you, I know it probably doesn't feel like it but it's early days.Little Reena was loved so much and was such a big part of your life, it's understandable that you are feeling so distraught.I hope some lovely cuddles from Bobby help.Maci sends you a cuddle too X


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

@SusieRainbow i'm so sorry to read of your sweet Reena's passing. 

Just catching up as not been on in a long time & I'm so sad to see this thread. Big hugs to you all xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tillystar said:


> @SusieRainbow i'm so sorry to read of your sweet Reena's passing.
> 
> Just catching up as not been on in a long time & I'm so sad to see this thread. Big hugs to you all xx


Thank you, it's been such a shock for us. Today has been a very tearful day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Dearest @SusieRainbow I just wanted to check in and see how you are? I hope that you are finding the days slightly easier now. I am sending you love and hoping that you are doing okay. Beautiful Reena, what a loved girl you were xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dearest @SusieRainbow I just wanted to check in and see how you are? I hope that you are finding the days slightly easier now. I am sending you love and hoping that you are doing okay. Beautiful Reena, what a loved girl you were xxx


Thanks, I'm generally OK. It's 5 weeks today since I lost her and every now and again I'm overwhelmed with sadness. I miss her so much, she loved her cuddles and loved me as much as I loved her. 
It hurts so much doesn't it? I'm so glad we have Bobby, he's a great distraction and such a sweet boy trying to look after me. 
How is work going, are you coping alright? Have your managers been sympathetic ?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm feeling a bit disturbed by the lack of closure surrounding Reena's unexpected death.
> Although she'd had problems for a couple of weeks , intermittent vomiting, nausea, discomfort etc, at other times she seemed fine. Blood taken the day before she died showed her liver enzymes were off the scale, 8 weeks previously they had been slightly elevated. We didn't get the results until after she died.
> What on earth could have caused such catastrophic liver failure so quickly? From what I've read it could be poisoning. I have no toxic plants in the garden and she didn't forage anyway.
> Knowing won't bring her back, we didn't want a PM as she hated any intrvention and we didn't think it would serve any purpose.



I had a problem with Rosie about a year ago when her liver enzymes were suddenly sky high.

She too had raised enzymes for quite a while, but had this sudden escalation.

According to my Vet, the most likely cause of such an event is a malignant tumour in the liver.

Had this been the case for Reena, there would have been no option for you other than to let her go.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh bless you @SusieRainbow asking how I am, you're so sweet. My team have been so considerate, they even sent us sunflowers  My manager is very good with things like this - mostly because I don't take the mickey I think and am never off. I am very glad that my days off were all squashed together (the beauty of long days) so I didn't have to go to work in the first very very raw days. 

I'm so pleased that Reena's loss is becoming more bearable for you, sounds like Bobby is being a good boy. I never really understood the intensity of grief after a beloved animal has died. Mind you, I didn't understand the intensity of love either. Now I understand both. 

Much love xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rafa said:


> I had a problem with Rosie about a year ago when her liver enzymes were suddenly sky high.
> 
> She too had raised enzymes for quite a while, but had this sudden escalation.
> 
> ...


This was a possibility raised by the vet. Reena had slightly elevated enzymes for about 2 years before this, never thought necessary to investigate further which might have been just as well. The enzymes the day before she died were astronomical, 8 weeks before just above normal. I'm pleased she didn't suffer for long but it was a shock to lose her.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh bless you @SusieRainbow asking how I am, you're so sweet. My team have been so considerate, they even sent us sunflowers  My manager is very good with things like this - mostly because I don't take the mickey I think and am never off. I am very glad that my days off were all squashed together (the beauty of long days) so I didn't have to go to work in the first very very raw days.
> 
> I'm so pleased that Reena's loss is becoming more bearable for you, sounds like Bobby is being a good boy. I never really understood the intensity of grief after a beloved animal has died. Mind you, I didn't understand the intensity of love either. Now I understand both.
> 
> Much love xx


You're lucky to have such sympathetic managers. Mine weren't so much, when I phoned in to request a night off because my mum was having a liver biopsy for a tumour the manager was more concerned about the number of hours Iwould owe than my mum or me! There were other, similar incidents.
I can't say I miss work! Waiting until retirement for dog ownership was the right thing for me.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> This was a possibility raised by the vet. Reena had slightly elevated enzymes for about 2 years before this, never thought necessary to investigate further which might have been just as well. The enzymes the day before she died were astronomical, 8 weeks before just above normal. I'm pleased she didn't suffer for long but it was a shock to lose her.



It must have been. Losing a dog suddenly is very difficult to deal with.

I'm sure she didn't suffer.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rafa said:


> It must have been. Losing a dog suddenly is very difficult to deal with.
> 
> I'm sure she didn't suffer.


Thanks. Although Reena is not the first pet I've lost she's certainly been the hardest to deal with. We had such a close bond.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've had terrible managers previously when it's come to "personal" situations - but my current manager was so good when my beloved MIL was dying (we did short days then and she knew I had to leave on time to be able to get to the hospital she was in to feed her, as she wouldn't allow anyone else to feed her dinner) and now she's been good about Oscar too. I will ensure I owe no time though. 

Oh Susie, it's so hard isn't it? I think for you the sudden loss of Reena adds to the intensity of grief - no time to get your head around what might be happening. So hard


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've had terrible managers previously when it's come to "personal" situations - but my current manager was so good when my beloved MIL was dying (we did short days then and she knew I had to leave on time to be able to get to the hospital she was in to feed her, as she wouldn't allow anyone else to feed her dinner) and now she's been good about Oscar too. I will ensure I owe no time though.
> 
> Oh Susie, it's so hard isn't it? I think for you the sudden loss of Reena adds to the intensity of grief - no time to get your head around what might be happening. So hard


Yes, it was the shock, and all the 'what ifs' and 'whys'. Even as the vet was looking at her I was hoping she'd say, 'well, we'll jut give her some fluids and she'll be fine', but I knew really.
It is hard. I don't think I can go through it again.


----------

